
New mechanism found in creation of paired light particles used for entanglement - surak
http://www.spacedaily.com/reports/New_research_into_light_particles_challenges_understanding_of_quantum_theory_999.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.uea.ac.uk/about/-/light-particles-challenges-
unde...](http://www.uea.ac.uk/about/-/light-particles-challenges-
understanding-of-quantum-theory)

